# Lickity Split



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Lickity Split














































Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ18

A mulititude of settings..._


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey I used to know guy with a dog that looked just like that, maybe? No it cannot be, legend has it the dog's owner went on a mission to stop all hotspotting and was never seen again, and his dog just lays on the porch with his bandana and frisbee waiting for his return! :wink: Very nice pics though.........................I tell ya, that sure does look like the mighty Oak! :shock: :lol: 





PS, Good to have you back dude! Missed seeing pics of that yella bastage!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I you may have stolen this dog, and camera. I'll report it to the authorities. 8)


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_You feller's act as though ya know me???_ :shock:









_Must be the **** Yeller dog..._ :?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I have no idea who you are. And them yeller dogs all look alike to me.....


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Any idea of the whereabouts! I heard something about the Stansbury's there might have been a possible sighting! :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> I you may have stolen this dog, and camera. I'll report it to the authorities. 8)


----------

